# Thank You Claudene Cooper



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

I just saw that Claudene Cooper resigned as Administrative Secretary of HRC. I for one am truly sorry to see her leave the organization which she helped build over these past ~20 years. She was patient with me more years than I care to think about from the time that I did my first hunt secretary gig to just this past spring. 

I don't know what precipitated this event, but I truly wish her well in her future endeavors and sincerely hope she enjoys her retirement. Enjoy running, and hugging, the dogs Claudene.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

If it wasn't for her patience with me as a new hunt sec of a brand new club I don't think we ever would have made it through our first hunt and the paperwork that followed. We wish you the best Claudene.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Claudene is a wonderful person.

She helped us a great deal when we were getting Keystone Waterfowlers up and off the ground.

She will be missed by many.

Chris


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Claudine was a great asset to all HRC clubs and members. She was always there to help and will be missed greatly.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't understand that at all Mike. Claudene was so helpful and really nice. I felt she personally tried to know us!! Too bad.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't know what's going on at HRC, but losing people like Claudene sure isn't the way to fix things.


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Claudene has always been so friendly and helpful. Best wishes for her future endeavours!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What the heck!!!

What a shame to loose such a valuable asset.

Miss Claudene, I wish you the very best in what ever you chose for the future..
You have been really helpful to me over the years..

Thank You for all that you have done.. It will be VERY hard to find a replacement that will work as hard as you have..

Gooser


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

claudene is a model of efficiency and always went above and beyond when called upon. 

everything changes, but dang this one is gonna be painful for the hrc hunt test secretary.

we will miss you claudene!


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh my gosh - Claudene will be greatly missed! I don't know what I would have done as HRC Secretary without her patience, knowledge, efficency and kindness. I must have called or emailed her in a panic dozens of times - she always had the answers for me! 
Have a wonderful retirement, Claudene!

BTW - did you all know that Loretta Wylie is no longer with UKC.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

My guess is that whoever decided to replace her will regret it. I know i'll miss her! Thanks for everything over the years, Claudene!

Between the recent policy changes and now this, i'm beginning to get concerned-Paul


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

RJG said:


> BTW - did you all know that Loretta Wylie is no longer with UKC.


Didn't know that and that is another shame and most likely unrelated - I hope.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Claudine has been a real asset to HRC & has been very involved in HRC growth & expansion. In my opinion, she has always done her job & more for benefit of members & their dogs. Trust she wants to spend more time with her Goldens & enjoy life. Thanks for all you have done for HRC & its clubs. Richard T Davis CFHRC


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I knew about Claudine but not Loretta. WOW, now who do we go to for answers. I always relyied on both of the ladies for answers to my questions.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Karen Klotthor said:


> I knew about Claudine but not Loretta. WOW, now who do we go to for answers. I always relyied on both of the ladies for answers to my questions.


I'm sure you could contact any of the EC directly. I bet they would be happy to help!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Thank You miss Claudene.! You helped me every step of the way when I called you to start up region 2. You will be missed. Jim


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

There is a date/time of what happened on HRC forum.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

RF2 said:


> I'm sure you could contact any of the EC directly. I bet they would be happy to help!


What other jokes do you know. :-(


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you Miss Claudene for all you have done for HRC. With you and Miss Loretta gone I don't think I will renew my membership in HRC. I have kept my membership in case I got over my hard feelings because I knew if I needed to know something I could contact either of you LADIES and get my answer PDQ. Thank you again and my hat is off to you both.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Sad. Claudene was wonderful when our club was with HRC.


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thomas D said:


> I don't know what's going on at HRC, but losing people like Claudene sure isn't the way to fix things.


WHAT ASHAME! Claudine not 3to weeks ago help save our test when we had a miscommynication and didn't have 1 judge the 1st2 day of our test. 

She helped greatly. Thanks Claudine


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

anyone who has been secretary for HRC Hunt Test knows that Claudine was one person you could count on for any help you (club) may need. she was always patient and helpful and i know that I as a HT secretary for our local HRC club am already missing her. 



Ladies and Gentleman
i apologize for posting the letter on RTF and have removed the letter per respectable HRC members requests. CAN't we make HRC to be about the dogs and for hunters by hunters? Let's keep things hush-hush and quite and lie to everyone. o wait, aren't some people already doing this to me?


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks, zlatni ... there's lots more about this whole issue on Hunting Retriever Club's Facebook group (topic started by Kevin Bearden) and HRC's message boards in a discussion entitled "Claudene" (http://forum.huntingretrieverclub.org/showthread.php?25717-Claudene), including a timeline of events from the described "... but one member." The Facebook group has some very honest feedback from the membership as it's not controlled by any entity.

Very sad situation indeed. Claudene will be missed more than anyone can ever predict - far more than any other "one" person - or even group of persons might.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Maybe it is just me, but I believe a letter addressed to HRC Club Presidents doesn't necessarily belong on a message board. JMHO.

Janet


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Janet Kimbrough said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I believe a letter addressed to HRC Club Presidents doesn't necessarily belong on a message board. JMHO.
> 
> Janet


I agree Janet.... To the poster of the letter You have a delete button, Please use it......


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Agreed, please delete


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Janet Kimbrough said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I believe a letter addressed to HRC Club Presidents doesn't necessarily belong on a message board. JMHO.
> 
> Janet


Hmm. So what is being said among the EC and club pres about an event that is critical to OUR club isn't for the member ship? We're not talking about wacking a terrorist here and I'd truly liie to think HRC is an open communication organization.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you really think the author of this letter didn't think it would be leaked out?


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

That is for the club presidents to send out to the members of the clubs not to be posted on a forum just sayin. Leaking out isn't the problem and if you don't see the problem then I'm not going to explain on an open forum....


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I think you're the one who sees a problem when there is none. Keep posting. It just gives it life.


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> I think you're the one who sees a problem when there is none. Keep posting. It just gives it life.


Some people just thrive on controversy!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

View it as you like. Over 1000 people have viewed this "controversial" topic over on HRC forum. So I guess it would have some value.


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

I am wondering if "Honesty is the best policy". and i would like to know how do you let "hunters" know what's going on with their "hunting" club?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

zlatni lovac said:


> anyone who has been secretary for HRC Hunt Test knows that Claudine was one person you could count on for any help you (club) may need. she was always patient and helpful and i know that I as a HT secretary for our local HRC club am already missing her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI Sasha,

I am sending you a PM. Please click the "notifications" link right under the Lardy banner, if you would and see my note.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

I will miss Claudene. She always had the answer to any question you had and was super prompt in her responses. She will be hard to replace.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Funny the vp posted publicly the crap going on among ec members in HRC on their forum. This letter was sent to clubs to pass to membership, there is nothing private or confidential in it. Posting it here is fine. Few stuck in the mud HRC folks giving you grief over nothing. Bet they don't shoot fliers either

/dog


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> HI Sasha,
> 
> I am sending you a PM. Please click the "notifications" link right under the Lardy banner, if you would and see my note.
> 
> Thanks! Chris


Shouldnt you be debating pressure on the fuge?

/paul


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Shouldnt you be debating pressure on the fuge?
> 
> /paul



Shouldnt you be starting a thread on why akc is soooo much better than HRC? People with your attitude is why I dont give a damn if I never run another akc test.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Rosier said:


> Shouldnt you be starting a thread on why akc is soooo much better than HRC? People with your attitude is why I dont give a damn if I never run another akc test.


With HRC imploding you may not have any other option


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

If it comes to that, I've got plenty of other hobbies that can take up my time on the weekends.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Rosier said:


> Shouldnt you be starting a thread on why akc is soooo much better than HRC? People with your attitude is why I dont give a damn if I never run another akc test.


Way back when we were all 8 years olds on the playground. 
A common expression between all the bickering children was “Don’t dish it out if you cannot take it.” 

Rubbergate, you all dished it…. Might be time to stiffen that upper lip, and take it.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Ken, Ive been running hunt tests for 3 years, I have no idea what you're talking about. 


I was responding to gun dog's snide comments about "stuck in the mud HRC folks" and shooting flyers. 


I'm a big boy and I can take a lot, but I do enjoy calling people out when they make assanine comments such as that.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Rosier said:


> Shouldnt you be starting a thread on why akc is soooo much better than HRC? People with your attitude is why I dont give a damn if I never run another akc test.


 Who said AKC is better? 

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Rosier said:


> Ken, Ive been running hunt tests for 3 years, I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> I was responding to gun dog's snide comments about "stuck in the mud HRC folks" and shooting flyers.
> ...


Wow, 3 whole years. Congrats. Come back when you hit 20, your blinders will be off and you'll see all the politics, backstabbing, snide remarks, slander, gossip that frankly go in all dog sports regardless of venue. For example, just last night I got a nice PM from a HRC guy here in the NW politely telling me I don't know **** about HRC because I made my comment above that their was nothing in that letter that shouldn't or couldn't be shared with general membership. Apparently he took offense to my simplification of the process the letter was going to take when I said it would get sent to presidents and then shared with membership. He then explained that the letter would be sent to this person, then that person, then the PR team, then out to club presidents and then shared with membership. So to recap, I said it would get to sent to club presidents and membership, and he said it would get sent to club presidents and membership. Yet clearly I was completely wrong and he was right and this needed to be pointed out to me in a PM. 

Its this kind of stupid crap that goes on in dog sports. Heck go read what the VP and President are sharing about the problems the EC are having working together. Its way worse than the posting of that letter on the forum. 



/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Some people seem to think that these clubs are private and everything that happens in the club should only privy to the executives. These clubs are non-profit organizations which should operate with 100% transparity. 

If you send out a letter to a "President" or a "Board", that letter is addressed to the "Membership". Bottom line.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Wow, 3 whole years. Congrats. Come back when you hit 20, your blinders will be off and you'll see all the politics, backstabbing, snide remarks, slander, gossip that frankly go in all dog sports regardless of venue.
> /Paul



Thanks for proving my point. I dont have to wait, Im seeing it right now, and its enough to make me want to go buy another boat and go back to spending my weekends at the lake.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Some people seem to think that these clubs are private and everything that happens in the club should only privy to the executives. These clubs are non-profit organizations which should operate with 100% transparity.
> 
> If you send out a letter to a "President" or a "Board", that letter is addressed to the "Membership". Bottom line.



Paul,

I couldn't agree with you more. The letter sent out to the club Presidents should be shared with ALL HRC members. That does not mean it needs to be posted on a public forum. All I was saying that started this exchange.

Respectfully,

Janet


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Janet Kimbrough said:


> Paul,
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more. The letter sent out to the club Presidents should be shared with ALL HRC members. That does not mean it needs to be posted on a public forum. All I was saying that started this exchange.
> 
> ...


People who are not members but, attend events have a right to know what is going on within any club.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul,

We are going to have to just agree to disagree on this one. 

Janet


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Janet Kimbrough said:


> Paul,
> 
> We are going to have to just agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> Janet


The only difference it makes is that it will be emailed around and take a day longer to be forwarded to everyone and their brother who would be interested. The dog world is just like the kids playing that game in class where you whisper something into the first kids ear then, see how drastically the story changes by the time it goes around the circle. 

I've heard some really good ones lately. The other funny part is how people perceive what is going on around them then, re-tell the story. It always comes out pretty differently from what the other 7 people standing there watching it saw.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> The other funny part is how people perceive what is going on around them then, re-tell the story. It always comes out pretty differently from what the other 7 people standing there watching it saw.


Like: My dog pinned the long retired.... really? I saw it hunt like heck!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> Like: My dog pinned the long retired.... really? I saw it hunt like heck!



people who count their own whistles are my favorite. They are amazed they didn't get called back after only have 4 whistles to the blind. Oh... I counted 8 and 4 were also cast refusals.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Couple of nice re-directs...let's see if they take hold. :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

and I get my wrists slapped for questioning if a company is a sponsor or not..... ;-)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

For me, I just don't see the problem with the letter being posted. It was well written, professional, respectful and obviously created for members to hear. Considering what is posted publically on the HRC site, by national board members, this is minor. 

/Paul


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Despite the bickering, I still found Claudene to be VERY helpful and patient with HT Secretaries (especially when we were green as a gourd). Don't know why she left, don't care. I know that she did a great job when she was there.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> For me, I just don't see the problem with the letter being posted. It was well written, professional, respectful and obviously created for members to hear. Considering what is posted publically on the HRC site, by national board members, this is minor.
> 
> /Paul


I agree with that. 

Better to hear it from the horses mouth than the other end.


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

Splash_em said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> Better to hear it from the horses mouth than the other end.



Amen to that, People often twist words. every person will interpret it different, but no one can say He/She said this or that when proof is there.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Wow, 3 whole years. Congrats. Come back when you hit 20, your blinders will be off and you'll see all the politics, backstabbing, snide remarks, slander, gossip that frankly go in all dog sports regardless of venue. For example, just last night I got a nice PM from a HRC guy here in the NW politely telling me I don't know **** about HRC because I made my comment above that their was nothing in that letter that shouldn't or couldn't be shared with general membership. Apparently he took offense to my simplification of the process the letter was going to take when I said it would get sent to presidents and then shared with membership. He then explained that the letter would be sent to this person, then that person, then the PR team, then out to club presidents and then shared with membership. So to recap, I said it would get to sent to club presidents and membership, and he said it would get sent to club presidents and membership. Yet clearly I was completely wrong and he was right and this needed to be pointed out to me in a PM.
> 
> Its this kind of stupid crap that goes on in dog sports. Heck go read what the VP and President are sharing about the problems the EC are having working together. Its way worse than the posting of that letter on the forum.
> 
> ...


Received another nice PM last night, this time calling me a liar. Apparently he wasn't saying that the letter would be given to membership. Only presidents. In our club we share everything that comes in to the BOD. Apparently not all clubs do that. What funny childish behavior....

/Paul


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Paul,

I'm torn on the general issue of sharing everything. 

For people like me who are neurotic and grab onto something and "run with it", I personally like to limit what I attend to because of that fact of my personality. But, I shouldn't assume that others are like me (thank god! LOL) and better to throw the information out there and let them choose what they want to attend to.

Then again, some things discussed don't need to be known to everyone as some BODs ought to have some room for privacy. I know I want that for some BOD discussions as a club president. 

I don't need to know everything going on inside the "blackbox", except when there's a decision to be made, then I want as much information to help make an analysis ("what's the problem?") and decision therefrom.

Again, I'm torn about the depth and scope of revelation....


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

and people wonder and complain why there are soo few volunteers' around them sometimes???? 

The BOD should just be an extension of the people on the membership list. The Pres is the bottom of the barrel and should put every single member in front of them and information should flow accordingly. NOTHING SHOULD BE PRIVATE IN A CLUB. When decisions are made without the consent of the membership, people are alienated. When people are removed from decision making processes, people are alienated. The list goes on. 

To have some sort of "black-box" top-secret mentality about a non-profit club board room is absurd.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

If a volunteer organization has a constitution and bylaws that permit some BOD private discussions let alone some decision making, then people can choose to join or not join such a setup. 

Whether HRC is something like above I don't know as I don't have the bylaws and constitution in front of me (and won't until I go home).

In theory, I agree that it's a value to have discussions and votes on each club decision by all members (or at least a quorum <as defined>). In practice, this can many times be unworkable due to lack of volunteer interest or unworkable due to infrequency of being able to get everyone together (probably on a regular basis) for discussion and vote. This all depends on the specifics of the organization (i.e., size, goals and objectives, bylaws, etc.).


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm all with keeping members apprised but as a Board Member I get 15 or so random e-mails from different organizations, pertaining to club events, changes, random junk, blah blah whatever, every 2-3 days. If I sent those out to every club member, I'd be drug through the street and hung or at least e-mail blocked. Most members are happier in the dark .

All in all the update for this Change of status came out really quickly. I wish we would've received the new policy and rule changes, out of the National meeting, that went into effect that same day, as promptly. We were pretty blindsided by a couple.

Still this threads about Claudine, a very nice lady with a great southern accent, who has helped our club through very many trials, Here's to You Ms Cooper. Enjoy your retirement I don't know how you did it for so long, You will be missed.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I only had the chance to talk to Claudine once.

She asked what kind of accent I had.........

We laughed at that a lot!!!


Remember 1 thing folks, people get involved in things.
The HRC clubs are not much different than bowling leagues or even kaffee klatches.
We all get attached on a personal level to the things we commit to.
It's human nature.
When it gets personal, logic flees!!

Thank you Claudine for helping me and the laugh about _*"MY"*_ accent!!!


----------

